# How 'bout S. FLA. meet next week??



## FB (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey everyone - I saw a thread somewhere for people wanting to get together in Palm Beach sometime, and I figured why not get some of the Miami ///M owners together sometime soon... when I had my 350Z, we would get together at Tropical Park, facing Bird Road, just west of the 826 - i figure that's a pretty good location - wide-open parking lot, fronting Bird Rd, so maybe we can even have some passers-by drop in... we would typically get together on Friday's around 6:30ish, but another day of the week is cool with me.... i'll go with the flow - whatever works for the majority works for me, even if someone else has another suggestion about a meeting spot...
So everyone just chime in with your suggestions or ideas, but let's not get outta control with 20 different times and meeting spots.... 

Oh, and tentatively, i'm thinking August 20th as the date, as that gives everyone a couple of weeks to get the word out etc...
Lookin' forward to meeting everyone!


----------

